# Asplundh LR50 Questions



## yam (Nov 8, 2009)

im new here on the fourm and as a bucket truck owner. I have a 1995 ford with a 1982 Asplundh LR50 mounted on it with the forestry package. I picked the truck up for 5 grand and its in really good condition.. but when i take the upper boom past vertical about 5 feet I lose my bucket controls and have to have it put back to vertical so I can bring it back down. other then that one problem everything else works fine. I can take it anywhere as long is it doesnt go past vertical over the back of the truck... Can some one please help me out and let me know what is causing this problem...And where can I get a service manual for it? What is the main service points and things i need to watch for on these lifts?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 8, 2009)

wow never had that i have a Lr45 but you no you cant get parts for it Any more wen asplundh sold out the truck has to be junked that's way you got it so cheap tom trees


----------



## yam (Nov 9, 2009)

at first no I didnt know there wasnt any parts for it.. but I came to find out the truth about it real quick.. I just wish Someone could help me solve this problem that I have with it now....


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 9, 2009)

yam said:


> at first no I didnt know there wasnt any parts for it.. but I came to find out the truth about it real quick.. I just wish Someone could help me solve this problem that I have with it now....


 never hand that happen to me but if you can sell it quick do it thear a good boom but no parts thear junk tom


----------



## yam (Nov 9, 2009)

And sorry I should of included in my first post that its not all the controls that in the bucket it just the upper boom one that stops working


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 9, 2009)

yam said:


> And sorry I should of included in my first post that its not all the controls that in the bucket it just the upper boom one that stops working



if you can work it from the other ones then its in the controls a hy shop can help you tom


----------



## yam (Nov 10, 2009)

got another question... Id there any way to bleed the hyd. lines for air?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 10, 2009)

yam said:


> got another question... Id there any way to bleed the hyd. lines for air?



yes lucen up a line a little then run the truck look for the air wen you all it gone your don tom


----------



## yam (Nov 11, 2009)

alright ill try that today. thanks you been plenty helpfull


----------

